# Value of used bandsaws



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

I have the opportunity on two different used bandsaws. One is bluish color Jet WBS-14 and the other is a Delta 28-280 with a riser and Carter guides. The Delta looks appears very clean. I am not sure of the age of either but it seems the Delta was made around 2000 and I wasn't sure what year(s) Jet shipped the saw in that color. Any advice will be helpful. Pictures are shown.

Thanks for any advice on the value of these saws.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You did not mention prices.

How well do they run?

What you want to do with a bandsaw?

How much do you know about fixing a band saw? Talking about set up, tune up and making repairs.

While Delta looks like been taken care of better might not be best bargain. How well does it run? Does the owner want a price of new band saw?

Jet, while looks rough if runs well should clean up nice if price is right and you know how to make some repairs. Think Jet went from blue to white sometime in the 1990's.

I would want the Delta if runs good and price is right. Parts & manuals not hard to find old Delta band saws. 
Would not pay more than $100-$150 for old Jet, not sure about manuals and parts.


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't speak for the jet, but I have the delta. It does well. It also appears that the Jet does not offer you a fence. The delta fence is ok, not great, but ok. It has a locking nut so once you have your position you can lock it in on the far side. Again, as stated above, how do they run? Voltage? My delta is 220v. The delta also comes with a mobile base. SO there are some features one has, that the other doesn't but back to operation. Tire condition, bearings quiet, etc.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

The delta certianly looks better taken care of, has a fence, and riser block installed. That might be reflected in the price differernce between the two. But, if they're comparable in price, the Delta would certainly be a good pick.

Rumor is thought that Delta may be on the decline so that might be something to consider too if you need parts. I don't own either so I can't comment on the power and capabilities.

What's the prices of each?


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

I have not seen either saw yet. Will see the Delta first on Saturday. Depending on how that goes, I will then look at the Jet. The asking price currently for the Delta is $650 and the Jet is $360. I think the Delta is probably worth about $450 with the riser, carter guides and fence. If it is USA made I may go up $50. Not sure I can get it for that. The seller has not yet listed the Delta. He responded to my WTB on CL. So he may try it first at his price so I do not have a lot negotiating room yet as he hasn't heard silence on $650 for 10-12 year old saw.

The Jet appears way overpriced to me. Seems like $150-$200 is more realistic given the age, no riser, no fence and needs a major cleanup. The seller indicated firm on $360. He has had it a while on CL so he may not be as firm as he once has.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

*The asking price currently for the Delta is $650 and the Jet is $360.*

Walk away and keep looking.. much better deals are out there to be found, you just need to be patient and let the deal come to you.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

This is on CL here in Cincinnati, might be worth a drive for you. http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/3656514793.html

I have one like it,from the late 1940's. I love it. I also have a Jet that's maybe 5 or 6 years old. The Delta/Milwaukee 
is much better. The Jet is a clone of the Delta with thinner cast iron and plastic knobs. I don't know anything about the Delta's made in Asia.

I've heard that the riser for the newer Delta's will not work on the old ones, but I don't know that for certain. I'd like to find out if it can be done, and I'll sell that Jet .


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Age is not a great deal breaker. An older machine in good condition can be a better machine than one much newer. Quality will always sell.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

They are both priced way out of range…

The Jet I would consider at most $200-250 if it was in much much better condition and only then if it was nearby, meaning next block over, otherwise I wouldent even consider it.


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

I did see the Cincinnati posting…perhaps I wil call on that one…thx


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

If you're willing to consider paying $650 for a 
14" saw, consider looking for a larger steel
framed or cast iron vintage saw.

I see used 18" and 20" saws for sale often enough
in the $500-$700 range.


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

To clarify, I have an interest in the Delta saw but not at $650. $650 is what the seller quoted in an email. I consider that his top price but not his bottom price…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I paid $100.00 for mine
The Delta should not go for more the $250.00.
Keep looking/shopping you will find what you need at a reasonnable price.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

There's no way *that* Delta, set up the way it is, is worth only $250, unless you're in an area where there's many competitors for sale. Of course, location, location, and location are the three keys with used machines. In my local area, the only thing close is a well-used, 3 phase 14" Walker Turner for $600, and a roached 14" Delta for $400.

I have the 1-1/2HP X5 version of that saw. It's an excellent machine. Mine was $850 new, without Carter Guides, fence, mobile base, riser kit, or the front DC hood, in 2002. The subject of this discussion includes all of those extra items, and appears well cared for.

Here in the Northeast, I don't think he's way out of the ballpark @ $650. I would try to get it for $500, but would still be comfy paying $550, as equipped and conditioned. It's a far better saw than any $600 new saw. As Loren mentioned, if you've got the space, don't rule out bigger tools.

I'd pass on the Jet.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

Bert's way off base with his comment on the Delta saw.

As configured, the seller could pretty easily get $500 for it.

The Jet will probably sell for 250 - 300.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

The have the Delta and it a great saw. The riser blocks and Carter guides are easily worth $100 alone. If you can get him in the $450/ $500 range I'd say go for the Delta.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I will chime in as well on the value of the Delta in the 450 to 550 range…someone been dreaming at 100.00…the jet could go for 225.00 to 325.00 a little more on a good day…BC


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I would consider the 14" from HF. I believe it is around 340. a lot of people have them and really like them.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

The HF saw really is pretty nice. I have the Delta saw pictured above, but without the riser block and Carter guides. The Delta is better, but not by as much as you would think.

Throw a nice fence and a sharp blade on it, and it can work wonders.

However, the HF saw is not that great of value if purchased new, even with the coupon. I got my HF saw for $95 off of Craigslist.


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

Actually one seller with a green Harbor Freight T32208. 1 H.P. 120/230 volt. Manufacture date 9-2007 w/enclosed stand said he would consider selling at $150. I have not negotiated with him. I am sure I could go back to him on this saw. Is this the saw you all are discussing?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Buy new…who knows how many shop dogs/cats peed on them.


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, if you were considering a new 14" bandsaw today, which way would you go:

1) 14" Grizzly 30th Anniversary plus shipping;
2) 14" W1706 Shop Fox which is local at $560 plus tax.
3) 14" Closed stand Jet at $635 plus tax (ends Monday)
4) 14" Jet Pro with 13" resaw at $835 plus tax (ends Monday)
5) 14" Powermaticat at $1,020 plus tax (ends Monday)

Shop Fox appeals to me and seems like a decent saw for the money…thoughts instead of the used ones?


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would probably get the Rikon 10-325, if I were buying new.

Chris


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

I have wondered about that saw. I wanted to buy one at their last sale, but the local Woodcraft store warned me against Rikon for some reason. They said the service from them was poor, not delivering orders as promised and delivered saws that would not track properly that caused unhappy customers.

I have not read anything about Rikon like that and the 10-325 was a pretty good saw. I have read worse about Powermatic saws while the Woodcraft guys are in love with it (of course, the highest priced band saw in the store)!


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

I have the Jet saw and it has served me well.I use it on a daily bases from cutting small scrap to throw away to cutting large radius wagon wheels on a swing arm. My saw is 16 yrs. old and I just replaced the tiers. That is the only maintenance I have done in 16 yrs.


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I buy the Delta bandsaw today. It was the model 28-203. *American made!* As was posted in the original photo, it is the 14" model with a 6" riser, fence, Carter guides, and the Delta mobile cart. The seller had a the paperwork as well as the original block guides. This one had a 1hp Delta motor. The seller also gave the Delta worklight that mounts on the saw. This saw ran so quiet. I did a resaw with it at his place and it sliced through the board like a hot knife through butter. This saw is pristine with not a mark on it. I was impressed with the sellers shop. He has a quite a number of high end tools and appears to take great care with his tools. That also gave me great confidence in this saw. He was asking $650 and we ended on $550. It was a little more than I wanted to give but appeared to be a great value over the China versions I had been looking at and the way this one was kept allowed my mind to give a little more. Here are some photos after I got it home.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Congrats on the new saw.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

It's not a bad deal though. Congratulations! And good thing that it is an American made saw. Newer deltas are now Asian made.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Considering all the details, I would have been plenty comfortable paying what you paid for this saw.


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

Greats! Glad you bought the Delta. AS I said earlier, I have this saw, It performs well and you will enjoy it. I love old U.S. Iron.


----------

